# How much Arnica can I get from herbs



## PerthMobility (Apr 28, 2016)

How much EO can I extract from Arnica flowers and leaves. Many recipes for muscle rub tell me how much plant material to infuse into EVO or similar but none that I can find tell me how much EO I should be using.


----------



## cgpeanut (Apr 28, 2016)

PerthMobility said:


> How much EO can I extract from Arnica flowers and leaves. Many recipes for muscle rub tell me how much plant material to infuse into EVO or similar but none that I can find tell me how much EO I should be using.



I extract the arnica straight into olive oil.  I then use that infused olive oil as part of my balm or what ever other product I am making.  You can extract into any oil I use olive because it has a little longer shelf life than some of the other  soft oils and also to add the conditioning of oleic acid.

Edited to say do not use arnica on broken skin.  EO's are made via steam distillation or CO2 extraction which is not something the home crafter normally does.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 28, 2016)

You will not find a true steam-distilled essential oil of arnica. You can get a CO2 extract of arnica and you can make or buy an oil extract (infusion) of arnica, but neither are true essential oils. You said you had purchased arnica _EO_ from somewhere -- I'd double check the fine print about what this product actually is. 

The CO2 extract of arnica should be used at a dosage no more than 0.5% by weight in a recipe. Source: http://www.naturesgift.com/product/arnica-co2-5-ml/ Because arnica infused oil is much less potent than a CO2 extract, the infused oil can be used for the entire amount of oil in a recipe (salve, lotion, balm, etc.)

I bet you already know this, Mac, but here's some safety info for those who don't -- 

Any preparation of arnica is for skin use only. Absolutely do NOT use internally -- it is very toxic. Arnica may irritate even normal, unbroken skin, so use with caution until you know how your skin reacts. Do not use on irritated or injured skin.


----------



## PerthMobility (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you for your response the fog is lifting. My bottle of Arnica EO is currently in Hong Kong by DHL from New York. I very much appreciate your cautionary warnings. I shall treat with great care.

My supplier is: http://au.pipingrock.com/essential-oils/arnica-100-pure-essential-oil-4621
Thanks to all and dedicated to those who have aches and pains here is my recipe - NOT YET TESTED - to get a better nights sleep.

Batch Size: 1,000grms

WATER PHASE
700 Distilled water
 50  Vegetable glycerine
 10  DL Panthenol

OIL PHASE
 50 Emu Oil
 50 Macadamia Oil
 50 Coconut oil
 50 Emulsifying wax NF

COOL DOWN PHASE
 10 Arnica
 20 Lavender (English)
10 Germall Plus

If you make this, as I will be doing, please feed back on results and if it works for you. 
PLEASE BE CAREFUL WITH ARNICA


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 28, 2016)

It's a CO2 extract not an essential oil .... I see the correct info in the fine print. It's misleading, but hey whatever.  As long as you know.


----------



## PerthMobility (Apr 29, 2016)

Which brings me to ask another newbie question. What is a ball park figure for the difference in concentrate of "active ingredient" between CO2 extraction and an EO? I have been treating them as pretty much the same but am I quite wrong?


----------



## DeeAnna (May 1, 2016)

I don't have even a rough answer for you, Mac. Dosage ranges for just EOs vary widely, let alone comparing CO2 extracts vs EOs. Best thing is to ask the supplier.


----------

